# rabbit ears, dog treats?



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

i hope no one thinks iam nuts asking this question but has anyone ever dried ears as a chew toy for their dog. we have a 10wk old pup and he is chewing everything in sight (like pups do) but pig ears are $2.00 a pop. going through about 1 every 2 days. was just thinking maybe..... rabbit ears!!! :teehee:


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Um maybe dehydrate them? It's worth a shot i mean what do you have to loose? Maybe it will be the next big thing.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

nope - I put the whole head in the freezer and use them as treats. Refer to them as "dogciles". My dog sure does love them- but she is an outdoor dog, and when she's done, there is nothing left - so I know she is eating the ears along with everything else.

I'll add - rabbit ears are thin and there isn't going to be much there to keep a dog happy for long. Pig ears are much thicker and take longer to chew up. If the purpose is to deal with chewing and not as a treat, then rabbit ears may not do the trick as they will be chewed up very quickly. And since the dog is actually eating them and not just chewing them, giving them a handful a day could be bad for their diet. 

My daughter had that problem and had to switch to non-edible chew toys. As it worked out, her puppy's favorite ended up being plastic water bottles. When one got seriously chewed up, she'd toss it and give him a fresh one. He sure got excited as the fresh ones made lots and lots of noise.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Pig ears are ok as an occasional treat, but they're really not recommended to be fed that often. I'd go with a nice Nylabone or something similar. They last forever and dogs love them!


----------



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

hahahahahaha, as iam reading the last 2 post my spaz dog is running around the house with a 2 liter soda bottle in his mouth. thanks for all the input, we did find some other treats finally, but we are definetly gonna try the ears anyway, did a google search to see if anybody else had done this and a bunch of things popped, you can actually order them. iam thinking to myself why order i have 36 pairs of them,


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

My dogs would enjoy a whole rabbit  but would'nt pay any attention to the ears ..no meat  well mabe the pup


----------



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

I use to put the ears in the freezer and and feed them to my dog as occasional treats...he also loved the feet...fur and all. I also saved the skinned heads for him...He loved all of it. unfortunately it has turned out that he is ALLERGIC to rabbit and poultry...I mean...really...now I give them to a friend for her dog who is just ecstatic about it!


----------

